# Vid of my jags



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok so i was messing around and i was watching vids a putfile.com. You can host movies there so i thought i would give it try.

I am very sorry about the music playing. Not my choise, it was on t.v so it stays(just turn sound off if u dont like it). This is not a cool vid at all just wont to see if it works. and if it does i will show u guys feeding.

Click Here

*Once you get to the page there will be a big Q where the vid should be. Just click the Q and it should show you the movie. You will have that option once it finishes. It works just wait a second. *


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

nice tanks man,i like the colors on them.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice jags. love the fish... but hate the music


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

haha yeah i said turn down the sound. far warning haha


----------

